# Danville Pics Time



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2006)

From left to right (Brian J, Bill the Grill Guy, Charlie Welsh (Screamin Nite Hog) and Gary in VA




Screamin Nite Hog Team


 

 

 



Bill's Grill Team


 

 

 



Gary's Barbeque Team


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Way too much fun!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2006)

Congrats to Bill for coming in 17th and recording his first
perfect score on a card!  I believe Gary came in 22...the phone
was breaking up when I called Bill.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all.  Congrats guys!!  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2006)

Damn after seeing those mugs I feel so good looking!!  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Those ribs look great!! Brisket too!  That was that Bill's brisket, right?

Oops, I see it was Gary's..


----------



## Gary in VA (May 22, 2006)

Had a great time guys.. Was a blast.. a little bummed that I let Bill beat me in 3 out of 4 catagories... I will post some pics when i can get this dumb thing working right.

Congrats to Dizzy pig and Screamin nite hog.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 22, 2006)

Here is another one from Danville:

Brian J at his best,   LOL :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!



 :lmao:  I am glad someone else besides me thinks that is funny


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!


Classic :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Bill I'm glad you got my print outs.  Next I'll send you my recipes.  That may help you improve your scores.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill I'm glad you got my print outs.  Next I'll send you my recipes.  That may help you improve your scores.



Thanks for the help Cappy.  By the way, could you send me the Wolfe (Morgan) Rub recipie?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Hell I'll send you my Wolfe Rub...it's got no heat! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

You just can't trust people at comps.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2sahtk5p]Here is another one from Danville:
> 
> Brian J at his best,   LOL :!:


dang it.  i just knew that picture had to exist somewhere other than my camera.  i offered you ear plugs.[/quote:2sahtk5p]


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!



Me too cause he's gotta bottle of Wolfe Rub in his hand!!!  Thanks for the advertising Bill!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1r7ntrby]lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!



Me too cause he's gotta bottle of Wolfe Rub in his hand!!!  Thanks for the advertising Bill!!![/quote:1r7ntrby]

_Advertising?_  I was using it in the comp.  Just keep sending it and I will keep using it. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":p709aa5l][quote="Captain Morgan":p709aa5l]lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!



Me too cause he's gotta bottle of Wolfe Rub in his hand!!!  Thanks for the advertising Bill!!![/quote:p709aa5l]

_Advertising?_  I was using it in the comp.  Just keep sending it and I will keep using it. :!:[/quote:p709aa5l]

I know Bill!! I meant you were inadvertantly advertising in the pic for me, even though you weren't meaning too!  I was thanking you BOY!  8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2aq3rnur][quote="Larry Wolfe":2aq3rnur][quote="Captain Morgan":2aq3rnur]lol, the one I like best is Bill with his color coded computer charts hanging over the prep table!!!



Me too cause he's gotta bottle of Wolfe Rub in his hand!!!  Thanks for the advertising Bill!!![/quote:2aq3rnur]

_Advertising?_  I was using it in the comp.  Just keep sending it and I will keep using it. :!:[/quote:2aq3rnur]

I know Bill!! I meant you were inadvertantly advertising in the pic for me, even though you weren't meaning too!  I was thanking you BOY!  8-[[/quote:2aq3rnur]

Now this is advertising:


----------

